# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Daniel's Bookmarks

## DanielHasenbos

I finally got some free time to work on my bookmarks. I've got only one to show now, but I will upload my bookmarks in this thread. 

I haven't really got an idea of what I'm going to do exactly with these bookmarks, so I'll just go with the flow and see what I'll end up with. Anyways, here's the first!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Voolf

Very good one Daniel. I like this style and the Somthigham  :Smile:  good name.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice! I like the city icons and the water shading.

----------


## Josiah VE

This is awesome! The town icons are fantastic. In fact, all of it is fantastic. Can't rep...  :Frown:

----------


## Mouse

Beautiful, Daniel  :Very Happy: 

I'm out of rep though  :Frown:

----------


## Matthew VE

Looks great Daniel, I love the town icons too! And I _can_ rep.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Wonderful Dan, great to see you joining the fun. The catapult is sooo great, totally fell in love with it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

I really like your linework !

... and the catapult on the castle !!!

----------


## Bogie

This is excellent Dan!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Very good one Daniel. I like this style and the Somthigham  good name.


Thanks Voolf! 




> Nice! I like the city icons and the water shading.


Thank you kindly ChickPea, glad you like it!




> This is awesome! The town icons are fantastic. In fact, all of it is fantastic. Can't rep...


Thank Josiah! And no problem, I appreciate the gesture (:




> Beautiful, Daniel 
> 
> I'm out of rep though


Thank you Mouse. The sentiment is there, thanks!




> Looks great Daniel, I love the town icons too! And I _can_ rep.


Thank you for the rep and comment Matthew!




> Wonderful Dan, great to see you joining the fun. The catapult is sooo great, totally fell in love with it!


Thanks Abu! Haha, I'm glad you like it so much!




> I really like your linework !
> 
> ... and the catapult on the castle !!!


Thank you Jo ^^




> This is excellent Dan!


Thanks Bogie!

----------


## Straf

This place is so busy I really struggle to keep up!

Your thread happened to be at the top so I opened it first. I really like what you've done here and the style is really good. I admire the way you do your coastal watery bits  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Really nice, wonder what he is shooting at  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

I love your blobby forests ! Don't get me wrong, blobby is a compliment. They look like they've got a life of their own, they're blobby collective ents !!! ... ok I should calm down ...

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> This place is so busy I really struggle to keep up!
> 
> Your thread happened to be at the top so I opened it first. I really like what you've done here and the style is really good. I admire the way you do your coastal watery bits


Thanks Straf!




> Really nice, wonder what he is shooting at


Probably his opponent. Or at least I hope so! Thank you Barek!




> I love your blobby forests ! Don't get me wrong, blobby is a compliment. They look like they've got a life of their own, they're blobby collective ents !!! ... ok I should calm down ...


Haha, thank you Thomas! I'm glad that the forests work well.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Between commissions and life I haven't had much time to make and 'original' bookmark, but I had some time to put together a nice bookmark from a crop of my Avatar map (which is still a work in progress... So much stuff I'm working on -_-")

Anyways, here's the bookmark!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Nice! It looks really good. I love the icons.  :Smile:

----------


## Josiah VE

Looking great Dan, love the style.

----------


## ThomasR

These icons are wonderful  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice! The icons are impressive.

----------

